# bacula-gui



## SAVERSERVER (2. Sep. 2011)

bin gerade an meinem längst überfälligen Projekt BACULA.

bacula-5.0.3 auf squeeze lauft bereits.
Nur für bacula-gui-5.0.3 habe ich noch kein anständiges HowTo gefunden.

Auch google hat mir kein Ergebnis für eine anständiges Forum geliefert.

so nun mal genau zu meinen Problemen....


Bacula WEB GUI-Installation

Laden Sie die Software aus:


```
cd /usr/local/src
  wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/bacula/bacula/5.0.3/bacula-gui-5.0.3.tar.gz
  tar fvxz bacula-gui-5.0.3.tar.gz
  rm bacula-gui-5.0.3.tar.gz
```

BWEB
Installieren Sie die Debian-Pakete, die für BWeb


```
apt-get install libgd-graph-perl libhtml-template-perl libexpect-perl libdbd-mysql-perl libdbd-pg-perl libdbi-perl libdate-calc-perl libtime-modules-perl
  cd bacula-gui-5.0.3/bweb
```

Installieren Sie die Debian-Pakete APACHE


```
apt-get install apache2 php5 gettext php5-gd php-db php5-mysql
```

Stellen Sie die richtigen Variablen in der Installationsdatei


```
nano install_bweb
```

Configuration Verzeichnis für BWeb



```
CONF_DIR=/etc/bacula
#
# Root directory of web files (Should be the same as your DocumentRoot VirtualHost Apache directive)
#
WEB_DIR=/var/www/bweb.domain.tld/htdocs
#
# share directory for programs
#
SHARE_DIR=/var/www/bweb.domain.tld/ share
#
# cgi_bin location for web server
#
CGI_BIN=/var/www/bweb.domain.tld/cgi-bin
#
# Userid the web server is running under
#
HTTP_USER=www-data
HTTP_GROUP=www-data
#
# Bacula database name and password
DB=bacula
DB_PW="bacula"
EMAIL_ADDR="email@domian.tld"
```

Führen Sie das Installations-Skript


```
./install_bweb
```
so dann fängt mein PROBLEM an:


```
1..8
ok 1 - require DBI;
ok 2 - require GD::Graph;
ok 3 - require GD;
ok 4 - require HTML::Template;
ok 5 - require CGI;
ok 6 - require Expect;
ok 7 - require Time::ParseDate;
ok 8 - require Date::Calc;
Checking if your kit is complete...
Looks good
Writing Makefile for Bweb
cp lib/GTime.pm blib/lib/GTime.pm
cp lib/Bconsole.pm blib/lib/Bconsole.pm
cp lib/Bweb.pm blib/lib/Bweb.pm
cp lib/GBalloon.pm blib/lib/GBalloon.pm
cp lib/CCircle.pm blib/lib/CCircle.pm
Manifying blib/man3/GTime.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Bconsole.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Bweb.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/GBalloon.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/CCircle.3pm
Appending installation info to /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1/perllocal.pod
mkdir: kann Verzeichnis „/var/www/<bweb.domain.tld>/cgi-bin/bweb“ nicht anlegen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
install: angegebenes Ziel „/var/www/<bweb.domain.tld>/cgi-bin/bweb“ ist kein Verzeichnis
install: angegebenes Ziel „/var/www/<bweb.domain.tld>/share/bweb/tpl/en“ ist kein Verzeichnis
install: angegebenes Ziel „/var/www/<bweb.domain.tld>/share/bweb/tpl/es“ ist kein Verzeichnis
install: angegebenes Ziel „/var/www/<bweb.domain.tld>/share/bweb/tpl/fr“ ist kein Verzeichnis
install: Aufruf von stat für „html/*.{js,png,css,gif,ico,html}“ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
 
Please edit /etc/bacula/bweb.conf and ensure that all the paths to
  the various programs and files such as bconsole, bconsole.conf
  are correct, and that the DBI driver is correct (default mysql)
  and has the right password for your DB
 
You have to load sql scripts (in bweb/script) to your database with
  something like :
   root# mysql bacula < script/bweb-mysql.sql
  or
   postgres# echo 'CREATE PROCEDURAL LANGUAGE plpgsql;' | psql bacula
   postgres# psql -U bacula bacula < script/bweb/bweb-postgresql.sql
```


Schon mal besten Dank im Voraus für euer Hilfe


----------

